# August 19, 2017: Currently, The Canadian is expected to arrive in Tor



## Dakota 400 (Aug 19, 2017)

This type of schedule keeping surely makes planning a trip "interesting".

No doubt, I will need to reserve a hotel for the day following the train's expected arrival.

I also think I will need to reserve another day after that to "recover" after 4 days on The Canadian since I plan to board in Vancouver.

I, not too long ago, had a 4 consecutive day Amtrak trip on the Sunset Limited connecting to the Southwest Chief. I love train travel. But, I was ready to get off the train when I got to Chicago!

Reactions? Opinions? All are appreciated by me.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 19, 2017)

This would make far more sense if the subject wasn’t cut o


----------



## JRR (Aug 19, 2017)

We did the trip this summer and the Canadian was 41/2 hours late arriving in Toronto. At one point we were 91/2 hours behind Schedule.

The trip was great and very enjoyable but considering everything, I would definitely plan at least overnight in Toronto before doing anything else.

A lot to see and do in Toronto in any event.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 19, 2017)

JRR said:


> We did the trip this summer and the Canadian was 41/2 hours late arriving in Toronto. At one point we were 91/2 hours behind Schedule.
> 
> The trip was great and very enjoyable but considering everything, I would definitely plan at least overnight in Toronto before doing anything else.
> 
> A lot to see and do in Toronto in any event.


that's good timekeeping for the Canadian. One train recently arrived almost 24 hours late. CN just doesn't care and Via has no legal recourse to force them to run the train even close to the timetable.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 19, 2017)

Ryan said:


> This would make far more sense if the subject wasnt cut o


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2017)

Spending at least one night in Toronto ( Canada's New York)is a good idea.( Although the service,scenery and food and drink is so good you may not care when you get there!)

If you haven't been in Toronto before a couple of nights is even better if you can snag a good deal on a place to stay.As was said, theres lots to do there, most of the good stuff is downtown close to Union Station.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 20, 2017)

MikefromCrete said:


> that's good timekeeping for the Canadian. One train recently arrived almost 24 hours late........


The first 9 hrs might have been CN's fault.....but there were major delays this summer due to wildfires in the west.


----------



## JRR (Aug 20, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Spending at least one night in Toronto ( Canada's New York)is a good idea.( Although the service,scenery and food and drink is so good you may not care when you get there!)
> 
> If you haven't been in Toronto before a couple of nights is even better if you can snag a good deal on a place to stay.As was said, theres lots to do there, most of the good stuff is downtown close to Union Station.



You hit the nail on the head! The service, scenery and food were so good that we were happy for the extra time on board ( got an extra lunch!), and would gladly have been 24 hrs. late.


----------

